# Looking for house and small acreage in Wisconsin



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of some homes and small acreages, approximately 10 acres or less that would be available somewhere in the St. Croix Falls, Wisconsin area? This needs to be something that we could purchase on a contract until we can get things squared away here, over the next 2 years (our goal for moving) and then we could pay the entire thing off, although we also do not want to tie ourselves into a balloon payment.

We need at least 4 bedrooms, and it must have a few good outbuildings. Preferably this property would have a house that does NOT need to be fixed up. Minor things would be okay, but nothing like plumbing and wiring having to be redone.

If you know of something or come across something, would you let me know please?

Thanks!

Valorie


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh how I wish you wanted to be near Tomah area! My house on 8.52 acres is going to be hitting the market come spring. I wish you luck. Have you tried united country realty?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I haven't been on here for a few days so I didn't see this. No, I haven't tried any place yet. We are looking for something we can pay on and be ready to move to in a couple of years as a place to retire close to our kids. How far is your place from St. Croix Falls?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

too far west for my usual sources.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

We are 2 hr 55 min from St. Croix Falls. So a bit of a drive. Let me knOw. If you want any information.


----------

